# Awesome video: SchH in 1936



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I wish I could read German, and I wish I knew what was up with the guy in the top hat pulling the toy dog around on a wagon.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

In the beginning it says:

Once upon a time
Working Dog Sport at a local SV Club in 1936


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The second part is anouncing the work with the Helper

Auf den Mann dressiert... I am not sure how to translate that but "Figurant" is the helper so you can pretty much say "Working with the Helper"

As for the toy dog... either it was a joke or it was to see of how the dogs react about it. Who knows... 


The last thing says something like "Once the work is done, men and dogs get food and drinks" (meaning, let's go to the beergarden and have a beer!)


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Mrs.K said:


> let's go to the beergarden and have a beer!)


Hooray!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

That was really cool! I am surprised at how large the dogs in the video where. Yeah, and what is up with the dog on the cart.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Cool! Especially the last part of the video.LOL :toasting:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks for translating, Mrs.K!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I like the helper shoving the handler to the ground at 4:39. I'm going to have to try that move this weekend!!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Jason L said:


> I like the helper shoving the handler to the ground at 4:39. I'm going to have to try that move this weekend!!


I am sure that will make you really popular.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice video. Nice dogs. The guys were probably all Nazis though. If not then.....in a couple more years.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

But I thought "old fashioned" shepherds were at least 120 pounds back then... these dogs look much smaller than that.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

kidkhmer said:


> Nice video. Nice dogs. The guys were probably all Nazis though. If not then.....in a couple more years.


I'd be really careful about such blanket statements. I am not German, nor do I have a German background - but any such classification based on nationality or ethnic background is offensive.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> I'd be really careful about such blanket statements. I am not German, nor do I have a German background - but any such classification based on nationality or ethnic background is offensive.


Eh, I've come across to many Nazi comments to even care about the fact that it could be offensive. You grow up with it and either youi grow some skin or you'll be offended almost every single day because there are always people that will come up with some Nazi comment or of how much of haters Germans are. 

If anyone takes offense in a statement like that than it's their fault. It's during that timeframe so it could actually be true but honestly... who cares if they were?


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok. Well put it this way.....WW2 was only a couple of years away and here is a club dedicated to training a dog that was a huge source or pride in Germany since the late 1800s or so and the breed was really hitting its straps in the mid 1930s. German Pride in the late 30s = ????ism

I will swap the word ALL for SOME and my comment stands. 

Awesome dogs though. They had no idea who MIGHT have been hanging on to them .....


----------

